# Just for the girls



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Everyone needs a laugh a day..

One day my housework-challenged husband decided to wash his Sweat- shirt.
Seconds after he stepped into the laundry room, he shouted to me, "What
setting do I use on the washing machine?"
"It depends," I replied. "What does it say on your shirt?"
He yelled back, " University of Oklahoma "
And they say blondes are dumb...
-----------------------------------------------------------
A couple is lying in bed. The man says,
"I am going to make you the happiest woman in the world."
The woman replies, "I'll miss you..."
-----------------------------------------------------------
"It's just too hot to wear clothes today," Jack says as he stepped out of
the shower, "honey, what do you think the neighbors would think if I mowed
the lawn like this?"
"Probably that I married you for your money," she replied.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Q: What do you call an intelligent, good looking, sensitive man?
A: Rumor
-----------------------------------------------------------
A man and his wife, now in their 60's, were celebrating their 40th wedding
anniversary. On their special day a good fairy came to them and said that
because they had been so good that each one of them could have one wish.
The wife wished for a trip around the world with her husband.
Whoosh! Immediately she had airline/cruise tickets in her hands.
The man wished for a female companion 30 years younger...
Whoosh...immediately he turned ninety!!!
Gotta love that fairy!
-----------------------------------------------------------
Dear Lord,
I pray for Wisdom to understand my man; Love to forgive him; And Patience
for his moods. Because, Lord, if I pray for Strength, I'll beat him to
death.
AMEN
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-
Q: Why do little boys whine?
A: They are practicing to be men.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Q: What do you call a handcuffed man?
A: Trustworthy.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Q: What does it mean when a man is in your bed gasping for breath and
calling your name?
A: You did not hold the pillow down long enough.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Q: Why do men whistle when they are sitting on the toilet?
A: It helps them remember which end they need to wipe.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Q: How do you keep your husband from reading your e-mail?
A: Rename the mail folder "Instruction Manuals"
-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I Love those Jokes even if I resemble some of them.....

Derek


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

*Hehe* these are great~!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*Very funny!ound: *


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, I needed that today.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

So very true. Very funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I got one for all you Girls......

Q: Why is Divorce So Expensive?
A: Because It's Worth It!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:ound:Funny Sandi!ound:ound:

The sad part--- It's all true! ound:ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sandi - those are great!!!ound:


----------

